# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Sabah ATV Kredisindeki çok ilginç detaylar..!

## bozok

*İşte Sabah atv kredisinin detayı* 

**

*üalık'ın teminatı değerinden 9 kat fazla gösterilmiş* 

üalık Grubu'nun Sabah ve atv'yi satın alırken Halkbank ve Vakıfbank'tan aldığı kredinin ayrıntıları Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu raporuyla belli oldu.

Vakıfbank ve Halkbank'ın Sabah-atv Grubu'na Tasarruf Mevduatı Sigorta Fonu'ndan (TMSF) satın alan üalık Grubu'na kullandırdığı 750 milyon dolarlık kredinin ayrıntıları Başbakanlık Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu (YDK) raporuna girdi. Raporda kredi için teminat gösterilen 7 gayrimenkulun ekspertiz değerinin 9 kat üzerinde ipotek edildiği, ayrıca ortakların koyacağı 450 milyon dolara rağmen 2012-2015 arasında kredinin geri ödeme projeksiyonunda 51.1 milyon dolar açık olduğu belirtildi. 

HaberTürk gazetesinden Ahmet Kıvanç'ın haberine göre, ekspertiz değeri 102.7 milyon lira olan üalık'ın 7 gayrimenkulu üzerine 975 milyon lira tutarında birinci derece ipotek tesis edildi. YDK raporunda üzerine ipotek konulan gayrimenkullerin Sabah-ATV'ye ait olduğu ve *'ekspertiz değerine göre çok yüksek değerle ipotek altına alınmış olduğu'* vurgulandı.

Kredi sözleşmesine müşterek borçlu ve müteselsil kefil olarak Ahmet üalık imza attı. Raporda hakim ortağın kefaleti nedeniyle grubun diğer alanlarda faaliyet gösteren şirketlerin yakından izlenmesi önerildi. 


*üDENEN PARA 15 MİLYON DOLAR* 

Raora göre, Sabah-atv'yi satın alan Turkuvaz Radyo Televizyon Gazetecilik Yayıncılık A.ş.'ye kredi, 3 yılı ödemesiz dönemle toplam 10 yıl vade, Libor+4,85 faiz oranı ve 6 ayda bir faiz ödemesi koşuluyla kullandırıldı. 

Kredinin ana para ödemeleri 22 Nisan 2011'de başlayacak ve altı aylık dönemler halinde yapılacak. Ana para ödemesi olarak taksit dönemlerinde iki bankaya 25'er milyon dolar ödenecek. 1.1 milyar dolara satılan Sabah-atv için paranın 350 milyon doları da Katarlı Al Wasaeel'dan temin edildi. Vakıfbank ve Halkbank'tan alınan kredi için ilk devre faizi olarak, şu ana kadar sadece 22 Ekim 2008'de 15 milyon 11 bin 523 dolar faiz ödemesi yapıldı. Kredinin ikinci faiz ödemesi ise 22 Nisan 2009'da yapılacak.


*04.04.2009 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*En hafif tabiriyle, adres şaşırtıp raporun üzerini örtme örneği* 



*Ercan İnan yazdı...*

*07.04.2009 / ERCAN İNAN / VATAN* 


üalık’ın* ’yalan, iftira, rakip medyanın karalama kampanyası’* dediği kredi raporunu Başbakanlık Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu hazırladı. Gazeteler de raporu elde edip YDK’nın tespitlerinden yola çıkarak haber yaptı. Yani şikayetlerinin doğru adresi Başbakanlık Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu. Doğru olan damadın yönettiği üalık grubunun şikayetini kayınpederin yönettiği kuruma başvurup iletmesi. 

üalık Grubu, geçen Cumartesi bir bölümü HaberTurk’te yer alan, Pazar günü ise ayrıntılı hali VATAN, Hürriyet ve Milliyet’te yayınlanan Başbakanlık Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu raporuna dün sahibi oldukları Sabah gazetesi aracılığıyla cevap vermiş. 




*ünce çok kısaca rapordaki tespitleri hatırlayalım:*

1- Ekspertiz değeri 102.7 milyon TL olan gayrimenkuller, Halkbank ve Vakıfbank tarafından 975 milyon TL değerle ipotek altına alındı. 1 milyar 994 milyon TL’lik işletme rehni kapsamında ise Sabah-atv grubundaki marka ve lisans gibi haklar ile taşınır mallar yüksek değerler biçilerek rehnalındı.

2- Halkbank ve Vakıfbank, üalık ile Katarlı ortağına “proje kredisi” kapsamında toplam 750 milyon dolar kredi açtı. Oysa bu kredi, Halkbank’ın iç yazışmalarında da belirtildiği üzere proje kredisi değildir. Niteliği itibarıyla orta-uzun vadeli döviz kredisidir.

3- 750 milyon dolarlık krediye üalık Grubu’nun hakim hissedarı Ahmet üalık şahsi kefalet verdi. üalık’ın serbest mal varlığı ortaya konulmadığı için, kefalet imzasının gücü tartışmaya açıktır.

*üalık cevabındaki çalım*

Dünkü Sabah’ta cevap sürmanşeten verilmiş.* “Ciner ve Doğan medyaları asılsız iddialar ve iftiralarla Sabah-atv’yi hedef aldılar”* üst başlığının altında* “İftiralara cevap”* ana başlığı yer almış.

Raporu Başbakanlık Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu (YDK) denetçileri hazırlamış. YDK, raporu 29 Ocak’ta onaylamış, rutin görevi gereği görüşülmek üzere TBMM KİT Komisyonu’na göndermiş. Gazeteler de, raporu elde edip YDK’nın tespitlerine atfen haberlerini yazmışlar.

üalık Grubu *“iftira, yalan, rakip medyanın karalama kampanyası”* diyor. İyi de rapor YDK’nın, gazeteler raporda ne varsa haberlerine onu yazmışlar.

Yani şikayetlerinin doğru adresi Başbakanlık Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu. Yalan, yanlış, iftira varsa, şikayet mercii orası. Doğru olan damadın yönettiği grubun, kayınpederin yönetimindeki kuruma başvurup şikayetini iletmesi.

Sabah’ın haberinde YDK raporu için* “tamamlanmamış taslak rapor”* ifadesi kullanılmış. Yukarıda da belirttim, rapor 29 Ocak’ta onaylanıp kesinleşmiş. Ayrıca KİT Komisyonu’nun raporu kabul etme veya reddetme gibi bir işlevi yok bildiğim kadarıyla. Komisyonun görevi raporun tümünü değerlendirip, bankanın hesaplarını ibra etmek veya etmemek.


*‘İşbilmezlik örneği’ymiş...*

Sabah’ın ekonomi sayfasındaki başlık da çok hoşuma gitti: *“En hafif tabiriyle işbilmezlik örneği”...* Bize mi diyor yoksa YDK’ya mı, anlamadım... Rapor YDK’ya ait olduğuna göre, onlara diyor olmalılar. Yoksa devletin resmi denetim kurumunu Başbakan’a mı şikayet ediyorlar?* “Bu ne biçim rapor, bunlar işi bilmiyor”* mu diyorlar?

*“İşbilmezlik”* örneği derken, kastettikleri* “gayrimenkul ipoteklerinin değeri”...*

YDK, raporunda diyor ki; *“Ekspertiz değeri 102.7 milyon TL olan gayrimenkuller 975 milyon TL değerle ipotek altına alındı”.*

üalık cevap veriyor: *“Bu, bankaların lehine bir durum. Kredi 10 yıllık olduğu için, ileride gerçekleşebilecek değer artışları da teminat kapsamına girmiş oluyor.”* 

Bu cevaba karşılık ne diyeyim bilmiyorum.

Kredi sözleşmesinde, kredinin en az yüzde 30 fazlası kadar gayrimenkul ipoteği şart koşuluyor. Kredi 750 milyon dolar, yüzde 30 fazlası 975 milyon dolar ediyor. 102.7 milyon TL’lik gayrimenkuller -975 milyon dolar şartı varken- 975 milyon TL bedelle ipotek altına alınıyor. 

O günkü dolar kuru 1.31 TL. Gayrimenkullerin değeri 8.5 kat yüksek gösterilmesine rağmen döviz bazında 745 milyon dolarda, yani 975 milyon dolarlık şartın 230 milyon dolar altında kalıyor.

Bugün dolar o günkü kurun yüzde 21 üzerinde. 1.59’luk kura göre 745 milyon dolarlık “gelecekteki gayrimenkul değeri” inmiş 613 milyon dolara.

Hadi bunu da geçtik.

Hangi aklı başında, sayı saymasını bilen biri önümüzdeki 10 yılda gayrimenkul değerlerinin 8.5 kat artacağını ileri sürebilir.

Bu hesaba göre, 1 milyar dolar verip Karayolları arsasını alan Zorlu, bu arsayı 9.5 milyar dolar değerle ipotek edip 9.5 tane Sabah-atv alacak kadar kredi bulabilir.

İşbilirlik bu olsa gerek... Belki de ipotek edilen matbaa arsalarının altında *“altın madeni”* vardır.


*Kredide ayrıcalık yokmuş...*

üalık Grubu Sabah’taki cevabında* “Biz libor+4.85’le kredi aldık, başka bir grup rafineri şirketi alımı için libor+2.80’le kredi bulmuştu. Bizim faiz daha yüksek”* diyor.

Bu örnekte isim vermemişler, ben de vermeyeyim o halde.

Ama örneğe bir bakalım:

1- ürnek verdikleri O grup dünya çapında iş yapan, dev çokuluslu şirketlerle ortaklığı bulunan bir grup. Yani kredibilitesi çok yüksek.

2- O grup, rafineriyi* “ortalığın para kaynadığı, dünyada herşeyin toz pembe olduğu”* 2006’da aldı. Siz işlerin sarpa sarma emareleri verdiği, kredi bulmanın zorlaşmaya başladığı 2007 ortasında.

3- O grup, 4 milyar 140 milyon dolara satın aldığı şirketin hisselerini, 1.8 milyar dolar kredi karşılığında bankalara rehnetti.

4- Aynı işin finansmanında kullanmak üzere aldığı 950 milyon dolarlık bir başka kredi için de, dev gibi iki ayrı şirketinin, o günkü borsa fiyatları ve döviz kurlarına göre 2 milyar 117 milyon dolarlık hissesini bir başka grup kreditöre rehin verdi.

5- Yani 2 milyar 750 milyon dolar krediye karşılık, 6 milyar 257 milyon dolarlık (tamamı halka açık şirketlere ait) hisseyi, krediyi veren bankalara teslim etti.

Basit anlatımı ile her 100 dolarlık krediye karşılık 228 dolar teminat verdi.

üalık ne yaptı?

YDK raporunda yazıyor.

Biz ne yaptık?

Ne yalan ne iftira attık.

YDK raporunda ne yazıyorsa, onu yazdık. 


*ASILSIZ DEDİKLERİ İDDİALAR RAPORDA VAR*

Başbakan’ın damadı Berat Albayrak’ın üst yöneticisi olduğu üalık Grubu, asılsız iddialar ve iftiralarla Sabah’ın hedef alındığını söylüyor ancak gazetelere yansıyan haberler Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu’nun raporuna dayanıyor.


...

----------

